# spanish loan



## billyredbull (Apr 21, 2011)

Is it possible for some one living in U.K to get a loan in Spain, either from a Spanish loan company or a bank without having an account there?


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

billyredbull said:


> Is it possible for some one living in U.K to get a loan in Spain, either from a Spanish loan company or a bank without having an account there?


Unless you have a permanent employment contract in Spain, some collateral and an NIE number, I very much doubt it

Jo xxx


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

jojo said:


> Unless you have a permanent employment contract in Spain, some collateral and an NIE number, I very much doubt it
> 
> Jo xxx


unless it's a mortgage - which of course is collateral - with all the usual credit checks & so on, of course


from what I'm hearing, mortgages are thin on the ground atm though


----------



## billyredbull (Apr 21, 2011)

Thank you for your help.


----------



## djfwells (Sep 28, 2009)

Not without security


----------



## billyredbull (Apr 21, 2011)

djfwells said:


> Not without security


Thank you for this link, this is a really good piece of information and I can recommend this link. Thanks, once again.


----------

